# Masks of Nyarlathotep - Game Audio



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 29, 2005)

More audio storytelling, this time a rendition of _Masks of Nyarlathotep_.

*Podcast Feed:*
http://feeds.feedburner.com/masks

*Masks Audio Materials*

So far...

*Episode 00* - Character Creation

*Episode 01* - New York, the investigation begins

*Episode 02* - New York, further footwork leads the investigators to 'borrow' a few interesting books... 

*Episode 03* - London, the seat of Empire...

*Episode 04* - London, a walk in the fog...

and more to follow...

Paul


----------



## pogre (Oct 30, 2005)

Man! You guys don't mess around with small modules do ya'!?


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 30, 2005)

We were pondering that. Apparently not. After this I was hoping for something a little shorter, but as you'll hear in Yog Radio #3 (Halloween Special), Fin, our Keeper has his eyes on _Beyond the Mountains of Madness_ next!

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 31, 2005)

From the same people playing _Masks of Nyarlathotep_, a short homebrew audio ad for old Yoggie and our podcast:

Yog Radio advert 1 (MP3, 983KB)

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Nov 18, 2005)

*Episode 5: London* - The bowels of the _Penhew Foundation_.

The investigators get down and dirty...


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Nov 29, 2005)

*Episode 6: London* - On the trail of the Beast of Lesser Edale...

See also: Masks of Nyarlathotep Audio Adventure


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Dec 21, 2005)

Agents of the Mythos stole Masks Espisode 7 , so we have a summary at the beginning of 8. Episode 9 is up as well, as the Investigation turns to Cairo... 

*Episode 7-8: London* - The Investigators return to London after their adventures in Lesser Edale.

*Episode 9: London* - Death of a Librarian. (or is it?) The Investigators head for sunnier climes.


See also: Masks of Nyarlathotep Audio Adventure


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (May 14, 2006)

*Masks of Nyarlathotep Audio Adventure Session #20: Kenya* - "Who is Not What She Seems"

Now marking over two days of online audio, and do check out the _Masks_ Game Hamper Fund! 

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (May 28, 2006)

*Masks of Nyarlathotep Audio Adventure Session #21: Kenya* - "Camel Trader"


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jul 2, 2006)

*Masks of Nyarlathotep Audio Adventure Session #22: Kenya* - "Mountain of the Black Wind"

and

*Masks of Nyarlathotep Audio Adventure Session #23: Kenya-London-Shanghai* - _The League of Extraordinary Librarians_


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jul 20, 2006)

*Masks of Nyarlathotep Audio Adventure Session #24: Shanghai* - "Shanghai Fun & Friends"

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Aug 3, 2006)

*Masks of Nyarlathotep Audio Adventure Session #25: Shanghai* - "The Dark Mistress"

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Aug 3, 2006)

*Masks of Nyarlathotep Audio Adventure Session #26: Shanghai* - "End Game"

- and so the conclusion to over 10 months of play, 26 sessions and nearly three days of audio!

Paul


----------

